# Red brake warning light



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

The braking warning light on the dash has been coming on lately. Stays on for only a few seconds, then turns off. I'm wondering what type of problem could be causing this. I'm not sure how the warning system is set up. Maybe a hydraulics issue?


----------

